# Kinder



## shawn MN (Sep 18, 2011)

First of all is it pernonced "kInd er" or "kin der".  2nd of all, I have a kinder buck. If I bread him to a kinder doe what would that make the kids? Full blood kinder? Or what if I bread him to a nubain doe. Is the kid(s) still a kinder?


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

No idea on the pronunciation. :/

F1 buck to F1 doe = F2 kid
F2 buck to F2 doe = F3 kid
F3 buck to F3 doe = F4 kid
F4 buck to F4 doe = pure bred (in most cases)

But...

F3 buck to F1 doe = F1 kid  (breeding to a lesser generation sets you backwards)
F1 buck to A doe = F1 kid

A= Nubian


----------



## shawn MN (Sep 19, 2011)

What does F1, F2, ect..... mean?


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2011)

shawn MN said:
			
		

> What does F1, F2, ect..... mean?


Generations.

F1= first generation
F2=second generation

and so on


----------



## DAS (Oct 11, 2011)

Is your kinder buck registered with the KGBA?  If so, and you breed him to a registered kinder doe, the offspring will be kinders (kin-der).  Lucky you!!  I think they're the best little goats.


----------



## cottinpickin (Nov 4, 2011)

Kinders (kin-der) are great multi purpose breed.We had them many years until hurricane ivan took out purebred buck and 2 f4 does.we had some f2 does left but no buck and decieded not to start over with them.If you go to the KGBA web site you can learn a lot about them and what makes them.


----------

